# Snow



## HBilly1022 (Feb 8, 2018)

For pretty close to the last week I've had virtually no time in the shop due to the weather. Been busy moving snow around but I did get to go into the shop a couple of days ago to get chains for the SS. It's cold in there without the wood stove going.

Just for scale; the front tires are 28" tall and the snow blower is 29".
















If this doesn't stop soon I'm going to run out of places to pile it.


----------



## francist (Feb 8, 2018)

Yikes, you sure got it alright! Enough to last til next year almost. Reminds me of when I was a kid growing up in the north -- some winters you could hardly see across the road for the snow pile up the middle.

Sure nice up around you though, been through a bunch of times and it's nice country.

-frank


----------



## middle.road (Feb 8, 2018)

When I was a tad bit younger, I always enjoyed moving snow - with mechanical, hydraulically equipped, 4WD powered devices.
Preferably with a heated cab...

Now I look at those pictures and *SHIVER*
However looking down the road past the skidsteer, that view is supreme.

Stay safe!


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 8, 2018)

I have no idea what that is. But the beach is nice around here.


----------



## BtoVin83 (Feb 8, 2018)

80 degrees here, 27 for the Canadians.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 8, 2018)

73F here today...  Spring is coming!


----------



## mikey (Feb 8, 2018)

Wow! It's 80 degrees here in Honolulu, with a cool North wind blowing. Stay safe and warm, HB!


----------



## HBilly1022 (Feb 8, 2018)

Hey ...... it gets warm here too. Just not for a few months.


And I have sand too ......... under one of those piles of white stuff.


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 8, 2018)

HBilly1022 said:


> And I have sand too ......... under one of those piles of white stuff.



That's hilarious!   
I absolutely love living up north with the strong four seasons.  It has been bitterly cold here though for a while now.  Had -12F (-22C) this morning but it warmed up very nicely to about +10F today.  Had to laugh the other day when I asked the wife what the outside temp was and she said "about 10" and I was like, "above or below?"

I was in Prince Rupert BC for a couple of days a few years ago (in the summer) and what a rugged/beautiful area.


----------



## mikey (Feb 8, 2018)

HBilly1022 said:


> Hey ...... it gets warm here too. Just not for a few months.
> View attachment 257309
> 
> And I have sand too ......... under one of those piles of white stuff.



Beautiful country ... and your forum name begins to make sense! Looks kind of like Hawaii - everything is blue and green. I've only ever visited Vancouver but I enjoyed my brief stay. Nice folks, beautiful city.


----------



## ddickey (Feb 8, 2018)

7milesup said:


> That's hilarious!
> I absolutely love living up north with the strong four seasons.  It has been bitterly cold here though for a while now.  Had -12F (-22C) this morning but it warmed up very nicely to about +10F today.  Had to laugh the other day when I asked the wife what the outside temp was and she said "about 10" and I was like, "above or below?"
> 
> I was in Prince Rupert BC for a couple of days a few years ago (in the summer) and what a rugged/beautiful area.


I'll be up your way this weekend hitting the trails.


----------



## HBilly1022 (Feb 9, 2018)

View attachment 257255

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


7milesup said:


> That's hilarious!
> I absolutely love living up north with the strong four seasons.  It has been bitterly cold here though for a while now.  Had -12F (-22C) this morning but it warmed up very nicely to about +10F today.  Had to laugh the other day when I asked the wife what the outside temp was and she said "about 10" and I was like, "above or below?"
> 
> I was in Prince Rupert BC for a couple of days a few years ago (in the summer) and what a rugged/beautiful area.



Definitely a *strong* 4 seasons. Since we moved here the highest temp has been 42C (108F) and the lowest -39C (-38F). This year I think it was more like 38C and -27C. The change is certainly noticed. Never see anyone running around here wearing a bathing suit in the winter ........ well not sober anyways.


----------



## kvt (Feb 9, 2018)

I got to see your  roads twice,   Once driving up the ALCAN  nice weather sunny and cool,   Then driving back down in Dec 4 years later,   Cardboard in front of the Radiator, Heater on full blast, the wife and kid bundled up to where I could not see them.   You can keep it.   We acutally got some of that white stuff here this year.   Did not last long though.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Feb 9, 2018)

I was riding home in that, wondered why the stuff hitting my face hurt  Having spent 8 winters riding in the snow, I'm pretty happy not to now! I do miss going up into the hills for snowshoeing with the family though.


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 9, 2018)

I did some plowing with a giant old dump truck with brakes that didn't hold till the pedal was mashed into the floorboard. Lots of fun doing parking lots with a holes just going crazy . Sliding thru stop lights with no control . It wouldn't have bothered me so bad if everything worked in the truck. And I got big money $4.00 per hr. YUPP wasn't worth my or someone else's life. One night and day was enough for this ole Piney or to others hillbilly.


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 9, 2018)

The fact that you are able to handle the snow in this quantity and cold is a testament to the quality of your machine maintence.
I respect your many and long term efforts. 

Daryl
MN


----------

